# We Will Remember November 2008



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hero's message board/poppy appeal Website*
http://www.poppy.org.uk/index.php/heroes-messageboard.html
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red] 

 2007 Thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73814.msg1681836;topicseen#msg1681836


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for starting this topic Dizzi. This is one cause I do feel really strongly about.

A sig banner I made for anyone who wants to borrow. 








C~x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you very much for that link dizzi where did u get ur poppy from  
I have been looking how to get a banner of some sort on here, or a poppy but i dont know where to get it from , please can someone help me  !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ebonie if you look at photobucket, and type in the search Poppy or Lest we forget, then copy the BB code into your signature 

Caz, I love that Banner


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I attended the memorial parade today with our Army Cadets. They were fantastic and escorted some of the Royal British Legion personnel to the church. I was so proud.

Jo x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi dizzy i have found it but cant find the bb code only the other codes   can i use the one of the other codes instead


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Its ok dizzie i have just found a code to go in it thank you hun for helping me #


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Some of the pictures from the 'poppyman' campaign this year have been amazing 
Here is a 5 metre tall one at heathrow 








more pictures here http://www.poppy.org.uk/index.php/poppy-man.html

Have you seen the Help For Heroes site as well 
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I recently signed a petition on the Number 10 e-petitions site regarding
the commemoration of those who have given their lives for their country.

Following the Government's official response to that petition, the Prime
Minister has given his personal reflection on the issue of remembrance
which is available on the Number 10 website. 
we can read and listen to his
words by clicking on the following link:

http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page17413
/links


----------

